# Ur Workshop



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Wasnt sure where to put this.

Was just curious to see where everone does ther prop building.

Post a pic of your workshop, studio, garage, or whever u do ur building.

Fig it would be different to see. I thought i saw a post like this a whilie back but cant find it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Anything that is built, is built in place, inside the haunt as the walls are going up.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

sorta like this 
http://gnosis.art.pl/iluminatornia/...dzislaw_beksinski/zdzislaw_beksinski_1971.jpg

But in my shop the lighting isn't nearly as good.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Anything that is built, is built in place, inside the haunt as the walls are going up.


FE...no i meant like where everyone does there prop building......kitchen table,
garage, dedacatied room for it, studio or where ever.
Just curious to see where everyone makes there awesome creations.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

johnny933 said:


> FE...no i meant like where everyone does there prop building......kitchen table,
> garage, dedacatied room for it, studio or where ever.
> Just curious to see where everyone makes there awesome creations.


That's what I'm saying, props are built "on the fly" during the build of the Haunt it's self. My Haunt structure is 2x4's and plywood. The creation all happens at the same time.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

well sure, i loved to see pics of where u build, and the build. Im a pic loveing freak, u know that...lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

johnny933 said:


> well sure, i loved to see pics of where u build, and the build. Im a pic loveing freak, u know that...lol


I'll have to dig into some pictures and see if I have anything??


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow I just finished putting my new bench and shelves up too ..It's in my basement.
I do use kitchen table, and garage but no pic but heres my workshop..still have some tools i want to hang yet .








I also have a pantry type thing to the left of the black workbench for storage and stuff


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice Shop Krough


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I will have to get some pics


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I finished my new "work bench" last night. Now I don't have to work at the kitchen island anymore!


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Lilly, nice organized work shop, very neat.
I like neat organized work shops, too bad my work bench doesn't agree with me.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Garage, but right now there's sooooo much in there, I don't even think a pictur would fit. LOL


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm very lucky I have a great work-shopin my basement and I have 2 storage areas at my mom/dads because thats where we do are large display I don't have the yard for it...But my work-shop is my heaven my get away from kids and family but my daughter is always finding her way down...Hers my heaven even have air cond. down there.....


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

When we bought our house, the previous owner had a musical repair business and had a very nice shop that was built onto the garage. I have so far kept it mainly to me and I have dubbed it as "My House"

Here it is with fresh pics http://www.teambac.com/shop.html


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

This is your WORKSHOP?!?!?!?!? Man holy crap that must be nice. Totally jealous bourno. I need to save these pics so when i build my home i can make one like this. WOW


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Excellent workshops everyone!!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Yeah man nice shop. Lucky u. Ill show you my shop next time im on, its basically a kitchen table. lol *cries**


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

*Sigh* My workshop(AKA garage) is a disaster area right now. My husband thinks he has to strow his RC stuff all over the place and leave the tools all nilly willy everywhere. I even made him his OWN area, but he leaves it in shambles:








He also keeps stealing my folding benches for his own purposes when he has plenty of his own bench and shelving space.
The kids' junk takes up a lot of my space too:
















Most of the time I just use my folding benches and the driveway anways. Sometimes I even have help, even if he is just a slacker:








But my main workspace is my desk and the floor around it:









I have tons of cabinets that hold all of my paints, tape, liquid nails, caulk, latex, dryloc, painting supplies, spray paints, etc.. then the hand tool cabinet, the power tool cabinet, the fog machine cabinet... etc I like keeping everything behind the doors of the cabinets so it looks less cluttered. Unfortunately, Andy's a slob when it comes to the workspace. That drives me NUTS!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

OMG....all these nice neat work areas. How do you guys build with everything that neat? This is how I do it...I start by setting up a table in the driveway to work on. Now the creative part comes into play. First, decide what you want to make, let's use a tombstone for an example, nice and easy. Crawl through an opening in the garage to find a piece of foam...take it outside. Crap, forgot the marker to draw the shape. Hmmmm, where is it? Can't find it so upstairs and empty the drawer till I find a marker that still works. Back downstairs and out into the driveway. Stencils...where are they...I know I have some around here somewhere. Upstairs into the hall closet, my desk, down into the garage...finally...forget it, I'll freehand it. Find the foam cutter. WOOOHOOOO, almost right where I left it last time. Turn it on...batteries are dead. BACK upstairs to find batteries (luckily this time I have some and don't have to run to Walmart). Back downstairs and to the driveway. Cut it out and now it's time to plus in the wood burning tool for the letters. Untie the extension cord octopus that's laying on the floor, find the wood burner and back to work. Sandpaper...that's another story. Paint...ah yes, I need paint, which is buried in here somewhere. And brushes...I just bought a pack now where are they? By now it's getting late and I have to start dinner so it's time to throw everything back inside the garage and start again tomorrow. It's a wonder ANYTHING ever gets built.

I do have pics of the mess that is my garage. I'll post them when I can find the camera!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

wow!
Very nice work areas everyone.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Miss Trish, you and are are sooo alike. We simply must build together someday.

Halloween just insn't halloween without looking for stuff you know you have. I just don't feel the same rush if I'm not looking for the missing piece of the fcg days before the party. Cool, found it, now to screw it back on.... has anyone seen my drill??/?


I LOVE halloween.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah i wish my space was neat like the pic i posted..i just happened to finish kinda organizing it after i put my new workbench and shelves together thats why it looks "neat" . It's usually a mess (ask my hubby) and soon will be again. I just havent been doing anything down there since then.
trish .funny..sounds just like me everything all over the place usually and by the time i find what i need to make something i'm tired haha..


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Here is a real pic of my shop


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*i like it.
...curious, is that your computer that you use on the wall? *


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Krough..nice...the wall puter is what i thought it was also .
I have an old puter i was thinking of taking down to my shop also, since it's right under the room where this one is anyways be easy to hook up.
But that will prob happen who knows when.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

That is an LCD on the wall yes, the actual computer is on the other side of the wall behind the LCD. I originally had the computer under the bench, but I was worried that all vibration on the workbench from hammering and vise work and such would be bad for the disk drive, so I moved it. There are also speakers in that wall so I have music in the shop as well. Yay!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Cant wait to get my own workshop.....sigh


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

geesh all these workshops makes me soooooooo jealous.... trish, im just like you lol. i usually do all work in the garage around everything. This year I am hoping to get a "workshop" together. My fiance bought a worktable from a friend. Yay! our first official workshop peice. lol. Great lookin shops guys. Any of you wanna come over and help me get one together?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

trishaanne said:


> OMG....all these nice neat work areas. How do you guys build with everything that neat? This is how I do it...I start by setting up a table in the driveway to work on. Now the creative part comes into play. First, decide what you want to make, let's use a tombstone for an example, nice and easy. Crawl through an opening in the garage to find a piece of foam...take it outside. Crap, forgot the marker to draw the shape. Hmmmm, where is it? Can't find it so upstairs and empty the drawer till I find a marker that still works. Back downstairs and out into the driveway. Stencils...where are they...I know I have some around here somewhere. Upstairs into the hall closet, my desk, down into the garage...finally...forget it, I'll freehand it. Find the foam cutter. WOOOHOOOO, almost right where I left it last time. Turn it on...batteries are dead. BACK upstairs to find batteries (luckily this time I have some and don't have to run to Walmart). Back downstairs and to the driveway. Cut it out and now it's time to plus in the wood burning tool for the letters. Untie the extension cord octopus that's laying on the floor, find the wood burner and back to work. Sandpaper...that's another story. Paint...ah yes, I need paint, which is buried in here somewhere. And brushes...I just bought a pack now where are they? By now it's getting late and I have to start dinner so it's time to throw everything back inside the garage and start again tomorrow. It's a wonder ANYTHING ever gets built.
> 
> I do have pics of the mess that is my garage. I'll post them when I can find the camera!


I can vouch for that and the condition of her garage. I however refuse to post current pics of my garage. Went out there today to work on a car and relised I had not been there since moving the xmas crap and it is a disaster


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

some of my Halloween junk unloaded from the shed and laid out to dry after the 4th hurricane picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
taped prongs support hat picture by Baricuda - Photobucket

Basically, the back right corner of the yard and the garage/driveway area. I don't have the pic up yet of hubby doing led's into a bart in the driveway.  But these are the back right corner, you can see the graveyard area in the background.


----------



## rasp (Apr 4, 2006)

Basement and garage. Most of the paper mache is done in the basement. Puting stuff together, painting and finishing all happen in the garage.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

This spot is hardly ever used, but is my favorite are to work in.
Its kinda seculeded from the reat of the house.
Mostly i do most of my stuff in the garage, ill grab a pic tommorow of that.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

I cannot believe all you people with these _tidy_ workspaces < shudder >. How can you *think* in all that clean open space? The clutter inspires me (or at least that's my story).

I'll try to get a shot of my workspace but you really can't see much right now - too cluttered. Will actually HAVE to clean the workspace ( STOP NUDGING ME TA!!! ) and get a pic. 4' x 8' main workbench with two walls lined in pegboard and workbenches (all 30" deep running the length of two walls).


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Next time my workshop is in a tizzy I'll post a pic..but I'm trying to keep it neater now< good luck to me.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't have a pic, but all my props are made in my office/craft/sewing room inside the house


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

roadkill said:


> I cannot believe all you people with these _tidy_ workspaces < shudder >. How can you *think* in all that clean open space? The clutter inspires me (or at least that's my story).


I hate when I have a mess......then my mind focus on cleaning that mess, maybe thats why i never get nothing done...lol


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Work space? I barely have space to live. If I posted a pic of just my living space you guys would pass out. But, one day, I aspire to have a nice big room with a huge table to sew/craft/build on.

Great work areas guys!

Trishanne... were you trying to do a project at my house? LOL


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I wanna HUGE workspace. Id love to build a "garage" just for halloween.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Amen sista'!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

thats it ill have to get pics of my garage and show ya what a real work shop looks like. all these shop of the stars are making me sick


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL I have no shop. Our house has only a livng room, kitchen, teeny bathroom and 2 bedrooms. No workshop, no garage, no basement or attic. I work in the kitchen where it become a mess very quick. Why do you think I take pics in my driveway or such close ups? LOL


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Finally got a few pics


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Don't you EVER, EVER EVER again say anything about the mess that is MY garage...LOL.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh..my god...How did your get pics of my garage? LOL!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

uhhhhhhh....like.....wow.........


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Now people, THAT is what a haunter's garage should look like.

The rest of you need to get your stuff together.

Good job, Slightly, you have achieved PERFECTION.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That is MY workshop! No kidding. Everything everywhere and ideas flinging everywhere!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey Slightlymad hope that pic was from when you first brought those wig heads home 2 months ago. They are almost complete right??????? Gonna bring them to the next Make and Take for show and tell?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey Slightlymad >>>Ha ha ..how long did it take you to put all that stuff in there just so you could take a pic of your real workshop?

like Slimy says "Good job, Slightly, you have achieved PERFECTION".


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

This is the beginning of my workshop, its my basement. I just built the workbench and kept all my fingers. Its my first time using power tools of anykind other than in shop class 20 years ago. The shelves were a birthday gift. I dont ahve pics of all my other areas in my basement htat i have over taken with halloween stuff, im embarrassed at the mess, but after seeing SM's maybe ill post them


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Or maybe you won't! LOL


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I am always glad to help others.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h134/turtle2778/Halloween%20Storage/HalloweenAreaPics010.jpg

http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h134/turtle2778/Halloween%20Storage/HalloweenAreaPics006.jpg I have about 14 totes under this wood. I cant believe how many totes i have. They take up soo much space, but when you have a basement thats iffy with wetness ya gotta get totes.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

We just bought a new house with a workshop in the basement and a detached 2 car garage. We currently have a 2 and half car garage that my wife let's me defile. Of course my secret criteria for our new house was how it would work for the haunt and for building props, but I couldn't admit that until after we bought it....move in June 29 and will post pics after that.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Creepy Canmore, are you still in Canmore? or moving further? Congrats on your new haunt er I mean house.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL, thats what im looking at when we go to buy our house. My husband is looking for a 3 car garage or an additional outbuilding for my work area. I say he isnt supportive, but obviously he is if he is willing to do all that for me.


----------



## GraveDiggerGreg (Nov 12, 2006)

Finding space is always easy... just move the car out of the garage...










dang, flat tire, dead battary, no gas (or gas tank) no crate for seat. guess I need to work on the patio again.

gravediggergreg


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

The workbench looks good needs one of those holey boards to hang things from. if we ever build the addition on the ohter house we will move and I will finally have a decent work shop. We finally bought another storage shed for halloween and xmas.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Holy Cow Gravedigger..
who cares what your garage/work area looks like with that mighty fine car in there....now when you gonna finish it.
I'd be on the patio too if that was in my garage.


----------



## GraveDiggerGreg (Nov 12, 2006)

It's been that way now for about 10 years. I cant afford the Interior upholstery which will cost about 4 - 6 grand plus a ton of other little things for another 2. Maybe someday when the kids are grown. The girl in this picture is currently in Highschool and she has two sisters in middle school... guess after they are done with college, that is if they still sell gasoline... LOL : (








So unless someone knows Chip Floose or works on Overhauling (tv show - wife showed me appliction a few months back she entered over 2 years ago) - I guess it will just contine to sit.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Boy do i know that feeling we have 2 that we are working on at this point i figure on doing side wrok to get he money to finish it.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Foosein your car would be cool...
And you may be right about not selling gas by then ....


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

*work area in garage*

okay here's another area I do my stuff in also, not my main workshop though, those pics in earlier post.
1







, 2







, 3








tried to do a panorama type thing here
all the stuff to the left and behind tractor of pic 2 is all my halloween totes and stuff (cept the snow blower)


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Dang how much space do you have??


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Are you on a farm Lilly? That's a big barn!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

DS, we're staying in Canmore....someone's has to keep it creepy here. We're getting a slightly bigger house so we can have the baby on the same floor as us. And to expand the haunt of course...looking forward to scaring, er, meeting the new neighbors, and to having a workspace in the basement. Canmore is way to beautiful to move away from, except today as it snows on us in mid April...blah


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

A barn?!? Oooooo, I barn envy. Always wanted on just for the workspace and to haunt it. Lucky you.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nope not a barn (I wish)..thats my garage(s)
We have a one car in the last pic #3 and the other 2 pics #1and #2 is a 3 car garage (my hub says) but only one car goes in there (not in there in pics), my halloween stuff and 2 bikes ( only my bike in the pic ) in there plus the other stuff. I think it just the pics that make it look bigger than it is.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Lilly, that garage is awesome. Ours is exactly 20' x 20' and is completely filled with weightlifting stuff, lawn equipment, motorcycle, and normal garage stuff. No room for cars or anything else. No basements here either so I'm stuck building on the kitchen island or a card table in the spare room.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

slightlymad said:


> Finally got a few pics


This is by far the second best HAUNTERS WORKSHOP I've ever seen. The first of corse is mine. I'm going to the grage right now to take pics to prove it, So I'll have pics up in about an hour!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Hee hee....


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

*OK... Here it is, the best so far workshop/storage on HauntForum to date.*
Lucky for me I started pulling all my stuff out two and a half mounth's ago or so!

















"Your limited to one room in the house" says the wife!

















The place I conceive the majic and talk to all you evil people...









And that's what it takes for a 13 room yard haunt with hallways!
BTW... This doesn't include the other garage where I do the welding and what not's!!! MUAHAHAHA


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh, you're nuts! Can I come over and play with your toys?
LOL!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Ms. Wicked said:


> Hee hee....


Leave it to a woman to have NOTHING on the floor, (vacuumed) everything organized and a sewing machine on the workbench..LOL! Nice workspace you got there, Mrs W..I wish mine were as organized.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> Oh, you're nuts! Can I come over and play with your toys?
> LOL!


If you want to Drive all the way to Michigan, You more than welcome!

You cant see them but there's an animated pneumatic electric chair, full size piano, pneumatic hosipital bed jumper, barrel popper, spitter and....


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Makes me proud to be second best


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Mines not quite as cool as the ones previously posted, but here it is anyways...


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

If the wife would let me have this room in the house I wouldn't bug her for a while about building a Barn!








But thats not going to happen...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice shops everyone..
Td ...nice security system 
you really need a barn or at least a half of one haha.. bug some more.

buggybuilder.. what's all the foam blocks for?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Lilly said:


> nice shops everyone..
> Td ...nice security system
> you really need a barn or at least a half of one haha.. bug some more.QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks Lily and I'll keep on bugging!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I set up my "shop" in the basement on a table. I dont have much of a workshop cuz hubby has his beast of a Jeep taking up the garage.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

More important... where'd you _get_ all the foam blocks?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Here's my garage/workshop. This was taken in the middle of at least 4 different projects, and as you can see it gets a bit cozy......


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

But cozy works well dave. I started with mine all clean and organized...LMFAO, why they hell did i think it was gunna stay that way???


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I gotta take updated pics as the garage is now in summer mode with prop work moving to the dining room. We dont cook in the summer.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

WOW! I need to update my pics. I was just a lotabit messy.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Mine


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Dang, that's neat and well organized. I bet in you sock and underware drawer is all neat and folded too. Our garage just has paths to walk through. The mess is all my Halloween stuff. I envy your folding ladder. I need one for working on the steps.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

My living room mainly. When the need arises I steal the garage from the evil male figure in the house who complains my coffins are taking up too much space again.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

scareme said:


> Dang, that's neat and well organized. I bet in you sock and underware drawer is all neat and folded too. Our garage just has paths to walk through. The mess is all my Halloween stuff. I envy your folding ladder. I need one for working on the steps.


Yes my socks and underwear are folded but my shop only looks like this for 10 minutes after my spring cleanup. After that it quickly goes back to a very scary attraction indeed.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Here's mine these days. I'm nearly done cleaning and reorganizing for this year's build.










And when things really get under way and I need more bench space, I rig this up. I clamp 4' 2x3 to the bottom of the shelves then lay 8' 2x3s across them covered with sheetrock, plywood or whatever is on hand to make temporary workbench space.



















I sometimes add a second tier up high for added temporary storage/drying space.

Then if I get desparate, which never really happens in the depths of build season :ninja:, I can overflow into the garage (which occupies the rest of the unfinished side of the basement - opposite side of the left wall in the first pic. Nice and convenient  ).


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Mine is simply my room, because there is no room any place else. Being 15, i deal with what space I have. So my room is cluttered all year round with random parts and such.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Right now it's my kitchen table and where ever I find room in the barn. Hopefully soon though I'll have my work room finished in the Barn. Right now it's storage so no working there for me.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

SterchCinemas said:


> Mine is simply my room, because there is no room any place else. Being 15, i deal with what space I have. So my room is cluttered all year round with random parts and such.


That's how I started. Blue foam and an Xacto knife on my futon whilst watching TV in my bedroom in my parents' house during my high school years.

After we bought our house, I sprung my old stuff from my parents' attic. Within a few seasons I was running out of storage space so we built a second shed (the first holds the lawn mower and other usual things) just for the Halloween stuff.

You're on the right track for complete Halloween madness when you have a place of your own. :jol:


----------



## bentneedle (Sep 6, 2010)

Here's a quick view of my workspace:








I converted an old x-ray viewing thing from the hospital into a tracing/light table for painting.
There's a few more pics here
Yeah, it's completely cluttered and wonderfully chaotic. I've been busy building a lot of themed costumes props as of late for charity shows in my city of Halifax.


----------

